# Cost of living in Cape Town



## BarneyandBeenie (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi all

We are a family of 5 (boy age 8 and girls age 5 and 2) hoping to move to Hout Bay in November. As we are concerned about security we have decided to move into a security estate. Can anyone recommend one and why?

Also we are doing our coatings again and need advise as to how much it costs per month for a family of five to live comfortably in a security estate in Hout Bay including a 5 bed house, utilities, car, mobile phone etc.

Thank you all for your help. We are very nervous about this move as it will have a major impact on our family and we are eager to obtain as much information about life in Cape Town before moving.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Is there a reason you want to move to Hout Bay? I would not move there. I would look at other areas. Hout Bay is slowly being taken over by the squatter camps. Crime is picking up there, and there are far nicer areas to live.


----------



## BarneyandBeenie (Jul 13, 2015)

We were looking at Hout Bay as the children are due to start at the International School in January also there seems to be more security estates there - maybe with good reason !!!! We were also thinking of Camps Bay but this would depend on the cost of living. I would welcome any advise you have on this. Thanks


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I have friends that live in Hout Bay in what used to be a very good area. They had to sell their house and move due to the crime. They now live in Bishopscourt.

What is your budget for housing? I also think it's going to be really hard to find a 5 bedroom house. I would try to look for 4 bedroom. 

Are you working with a realtor?


----------



## BarneyandBeenie (Jul 13, 2015)

We could manage with four beds and our budget is as little as we can get away with for a reasonable house


----------



## SA Feather (Jul 16, 2015)

I tend to say you shall aim to earn as much as you earn in (rural) UK to stay in Hout Bay.
House rentals you can find on gumtree.co.za.

While petrol is cheaper here, decent cheese costs twice as in Germany (where I come from).

Don't know if I am allowed to post a link from numbeo here (cost of living), but here is a summary:

Consumer Prices in United Kingdom are 102.43% higher than in South Africa
Consumer Prices Including Rent in United Kingdom are 110.63% higher than in South Africa
Rent Prices in United Kingdom are 134.07% higher than in South Africa
Restaurant Prices in United Kingdom are 128.06% higher than in South Africa
Groceries Prices in United Kingdom are 107.36% higher than in South Africa
Local Purchasing Power in United Kingdom is 5.93% lower than in South Africa


----------



## Jay.T (Jul 18, 2015)

BarneyandBeenie said:


> We were looking at Hout Bay as the children are due to start at the International School in January also there seems to be more security estates there - maybe with good reason !!!! We were also thinking of Camps Bay but this would depend on the cost of living. I would welcome any advise you have on this. Thanks


I kind of tend to agree with the previous comments made about Houtbay , it is such a beautiful place and my daughter has a few friends that live there ,they currently left the international school of Houtbay to come to Reddam , I do worry about the squatter camps and you have to pass this area when coming into and out of Houtbay . Houtbay is a more afordable area to live in turn of what you get for your money,
Camps bay is also obv beautiful ,along the sea area too but a total different life style its more ponsy , it is not cheap a lot more expensive area for housing , it gets packed along the main streets in summer time and its near impossible to get in and out of , it also is quiet a windy place to live most houses are high up along mountain side . 
Would you not look at Constantia area , we are in Constantia there is an international school this side to my neighbours son goes there . Constantia are prices differ as it is a huge are with houses from prob 3mil starter small house up till much higher costs like 15million , average in our area is prob 6-10 mil - big houses 4bedrooms , big property , you are maybe safest going with a secure complex , security here is ext important. 
The other are to think of but prob won't suit you if you say your kids are going to the international school of Houtbay ,would be Noordhoek also get great value for your money that side , also by the sea and we have many friends in security estates .
most popular estates I know of is -Stone hurst ( near redeem school and other international school , Silverhurst estate , Strawberry fields ,Lake Michelle , champions bay,silvers teen,Steebberg golf estate .
do you use proper24 to look at property ? Anything else I can help with I will do my best .good luck


----------

